# Nursing Interview



## cats26

Hiya I am a 26 year old female from the UK looking to move to Abu Dhabi this year. I was told about this forum by a friend who is moving to Dubai soon (hiya!!) so thought I'd check it out.

I have an interview for a staff nurse position coming up and am soo nervous as I know that I really want it and tend to get really flustered in interviews. Are there any nurses out there with any tips on what I might be asked? Its a telephone interview and I've been told it should only last 15-20 minutes.

Thank-You


----------



## cats26

OK, maybe no nurses on here then?
Anyway I have been offered a job today, I cant believe it!
Still waiting to hear all the specs etc so will update soon hopefully


----------



## gsimon83

Hi

Im not a nurse but an OT and am going to be having an interview soon. Were there any general questions that might help me? did you also have to sit a HAAD exam?

Thanks


----------



## cats26

Hi

The interview was honestly no different to any I've had here in the uk. A bit about my experience, some scenarios etc. 
Nurses from uk and other English speaking countries don't need HAAD exam, I'd assume it's the same for OTs. 
Good luck


----------



## gsimon83

phew thats ok then thank, was just worried as don't know what approaches and guidelines they follow. Ive been told ive got to do the exam unfortunately and no idea what to expect

Thanks anyway


----------



## L McKee

*Moving to abu dhabi*



gsimon83 said:


> phew thats ok then thank, was just worried as don't know what approaches and guidelines they follow. Ive been told ive got to do the exam unfortunately and no idea what to expect
> 
> Thanks anyway


I am thinking of moving to abu dhabi in june, im currently working in a cardiology ward and would like to work within this field if i move there. I have been in contact with an agency who informed me that skmc are not recuiting i am now thinking of contacting the hospital directlyl myself. Would just like information from anyone who is currently working or has worked in this hospital, did you get ur job through an agency, are the wages good, is the lifestyle good etc.

I look forward to hearing some feedback
Thanks!!!


----------



## L McKee

*Nursing in Abu Dhabi*



cats26 said:


> OK, maybe no nurses on here then?
> Anyway I have been offered a job today, I cant believe it!
> Still waiting to hear all the specs etc so will update soon hopefully


Hea cats wonder if you could help me,

My name is Lorraine and im currently working in northern Ireland as a staff nurse in coronary care, i really want to go to abu dhabi to nurse,i have tried applying through a few agencies but they are not recuiting to uae only saudi!! Have contacted skmc they advised me to apply online which i have tried to do several times, there doesn seem to be anywhere to send my cv. If possible would you mind telling me how you got your post and which hospital, i would really appreciate any information you can give me!!
I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## jamie_rn

Hi there! I'm also a nurse considering a move to dubai soon! I have 6 years nicu experience and have noo idea where to even start in the job seeking process!! Anyone know of some good recruitment agencies? Did you just apply directly with the hospital? Do I need to take any exams through the ministry of health to work in uae? Also, anyone with similar amt of experience and in a specialty area thatcan give me an idea of the amount of money they were offered? From what I've read, I should expect a significant cut in pay in Dubai. Any info would be of great help!!

Thanks!


----------



## L McKee

jamie_rn said:


> Hi there! I'm also a nurse considering a move to dubai soon! I have 6 years nicu experience and have noo idea where to even start in the job seeking process!! Anyone know of some good recruitment agencies? Did you just apply directly with the hospital? Do I need to take any exams through the ministry of health to work in uae? Also, anyone with similar amt of experience and in a specialty area thatcan give me an idea of the amount of money they were offered? From what I've read, I should expect a significant cut in pay in Dubai. Any info would be of great help!!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there, hope this information is some use to you, I look up nursing opportunities in uae and how to apply for a job in uae a few good websites came up with jobs available so i forwarded my cv there seems to be more jobs in dubai than abu dhabi. I not sure if you have to do any exams hopefully not!!
Hope you get a job in dubai and if you have any further information that you think might be useful please let me no!
Good Luck


----------



## sophiesarah

How's everyone going with applications and offers? I've just applied for a specialist unit manager role, which was advertised thru a UK agency. I've 'demanded' a higher base than what they have initially advertised (it did say negotiable) so I'm interested to see if I get an interview. I'm interested to hear a PP mention the lower than expected standard of healthcare. Is it poor nursing/medical standards, or poor facilities!


----------



## veelee

Hi Sophie.
What specialist unit manager post are you applying for? Is it at SKMC? What agency in the UK are you using? 
I'm considering a move to AD next year as a nurse with my husband and son.
Wishing you Los of luck with it all.


----------



## Katiya messy

*Nursing In Abu Dhabi*

Hi,
I’m been offered a interview at a private hospital in Abu Dhabi.
I’ve got 8 years experience In NICU,
They have offered me 18k aed month, which I think it’s good.
Will I be getting to housing allowance?
I’ll be bringing my husband and 3 children. Is their a chance I will be offered accommodation?
My husband is a senior data analyst, so he’s hoping to get a job there also.
Any advice will be appreciated


----------

